# Mid-life Cruising!



## geetcher (Jul 16, 2009)

My husband and I are making the transition from home builder and real estate agent to full-time cruisers in the Caribbean on our recently purchased Catalina 30, Nirvana. We'd love "followers" on our blog and any advice would be appreciated. Hope to set sail in 2011.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent. Good luck. Eryka posts on here, and has a great blog called Life Afloat. There's a link in her signature. They're in the Bahamas now. There are several other cruisers posting here regularly too. You will get all kinds of advice, much of it is good. I seriously plan to cruise the East Coast in the next few years. I have the boat, I'm retiring in June. It might take a couple of more years to get Jane to retire.


----------



## geetcher (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the upcoming retirement! I'd love to check out Eryka's blog. Can you tell me who she is so I can find her? I'm brand new here. Thanks!


----------

